# Substrates and fish



## donh1298 (Aug 4, 2011)

Are all of the suggested substrates mentioned here on the forum safe for fish - for example, oil dry, Fuller's Earth (and related products) etc...? I keep/breed primarily angels and cories. I have a few rams and bristlenose. I have 14 tanks and may eventually change over some or all of them to new substrate. 

I am about to setup a new 90 and would like to try something that is not inert for my plants. What suggestions do you guys have? I use Seachem Flourish products for fertilizer. My plants are primarily swords, crypts, anubias - low light stuff. No CO2. 

Thanks,
Don


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I use Soil Master Select, Turface, Pool Filter Sand, Tahitian Moon Sand, 3m Colorquartz, coral sand, and a few others. I have 25 tanks, and have many species of bottom dwellers (mostly cats and Loaches) as well as a wide range of schooling and other fish. They are all fine with these substrates. The bottom fish burrow or dig through them, the upper fish are willing to pick up food off them. I see no reason that the substrates I use would be considered unsafe for fish. 
They do have some different chemical reactions, of course, and I do keep the right fish in the right tank as far as GH, KH and TDS go.


----------



## donh1298 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks Diana!


----------

